# Templating a keel



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

My friend and I are going to start on the keel templating project on his Ranger 22. Anyone done it? Any tips?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I would buy the templets water jet cut becasue your going to be in for enough work shaping the keel 


Does the class have any rules ? on a J24 you cant fair the keel sump becasue its part of the hull


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Water jet cut templates are not available. In fact no templates are available. The only thing we have is a class rules PDF written in Portuguese with a few keel measurements on the last few pages. We took those measurements and measurements from the keel and input them into a program called Winfoil that's designed for model airplane wings, then generated a NACA foil shape that's very close. Winfoil will generate lofted templates based on the chord of the top vs chord of the bottom. Tonight we'll make templates out of whatever we can find at the hobby store. Then it's time to pull our party hats way down over our ears, 'cause the fun is just beginning.

As far as class rules go, it took hours of searching the internet to find some that are written in Portuguese, there are none in english. I doubt that anyone is going to spend the time to search them out, then translate them, over the grand prize of a bottle of spice rum. Also, there is no keel sump. The keel bolts directly to the flat bottom of the boat so no worries about hull modification.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Tip 1. Power planers are great tools for removing excess lead - until they blow apart and send shrapnel across the shop.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Tip 2. SPRAY MIST COOLANT SYSTEMS 

It keeps the tool from loading up with material and the blade from reaching temperature X which is were it turns to junk and melts the base material

I ROUTER a LOT of Aluminum parts and its a MUST


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

tommays said:


> Tip 2. SPRAY MIST COOLANT SYSTEMS
> 
> It keeps the tool from loading up with material and the blade from reaching temperature X which is were it turns to junk and melts the base material
> 
> I ROUTER a LOT of Aluminum parts and its a MUST


I didn't see any of those at home depot. :laugher


----------



## GoslingNY (Sep 29, 2004)

*Here's something in english!*

Keel Measurement

Cheers,

MikeR


----------



## GoslingNY (Sep 29, 2004)

*Sorry, thought you wrote j22*

Sorry about that.

MR


----------



## mrgnstrn (Dec 10, 2003)

I found the class rules from Brazil.
I'll post the link next.

The keel template is on page 25.

measurements are in "mm"

"secao" can be assumed to mean "section"

the stations (1-10) are just evenly distributed along the chord.

good luck

-m


----------



## mrgnstrn (Dec 10, 2003)

http://www.ranger22.com.br/documents/RegrasClasseRanger22-dez2004.pdf


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

I found that class manual too. It was better than nothing, but certainly not enough to make templates directly from them.

Here is the thread with pics. I still need to post the rest of the pics.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/racing/54867-how-template-keel.html


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

There is a guy on Anything Sailing who is in Portugal... I am betting he could translate for you.

Anything Sailing Forums - Powered by vBulletin


----------

